# 2001 Frontier high idle



## Cawheeles (Apr 18, 2018)

I could really use some help on this one. About a month ago I was coming up to a stop sign and when I hit the brakes all of sudden I couldn't stop. The truck slowed down a little bit but I had to coast through the intersection, I was only going about 10 or 15 but when I let off the brake I started going faster so I threw it into neutral and the engine started revving. I pulled over and found that one of the nuts keeping the throttle cable to the bracket had come loose. So I secured the throttle cable to the bracket but since then it has been idling around 1400 rpms in park and around 900 to 1100 in drive. I took it to a friend who used to be a mechanic and we tried reajusting the throttle cable for at least a half hour and couldn't get it to go down. He sprayed brake cleaner in my throttle body hoping to clear out any debris. That was a mistake because now I have a gas pedal that sticks when I come to a stop. I decided to take it to a mechanic in town. They had it for over 24 hours and this is the statement: Confirmed customer complaint of high idle. 1500 rpm in park or neutral and 1000 rpm in drive at stop. Found when demanding idle air control to adjust, little to no difference was made by IAC valve. At 100% command, rpm only raised by 100. Throttle boar appears clean and cable adjustment appears OK with no visible obstructions. Fast idle cam and solenoid seem to to working ok. Recommend replace IAC valve and re-test. This valve failing dies not explain the sticking throttle.


Any thoughts? Would the throttle cable coming off the bracket affect the IAC valve?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cable coming off wouldn't cause the IAC valve to go bad, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the IAC valve isn't bad. That said, I would figure out why the throttle is sticking, assuming it still is? Usually I would suspect there is still some varnish in the throttle body bore that needs to be cleaned out. If it's clean, then I would suspect a mechanical issue with the throttle body, such as a bent throttle plate or rod. If the throttle sticks slightly open, it will cause the closed throttle switch to get relearned with subsequent ignition switch cycles and also the TPS will be registering as slightly open, which will cause the ECM to raise the idle speed.


----------

